# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Help! Кинули меня на http://www.hobbyshop.ru. А где же купить без обмана?

## akimkin

Живу в Томске. Аксессуары (травля, кабины, движки и т.п.) у нас не продают, и даже под заказ не берутся везти. Остаются интернет-магазины. 
Сделал пробный заказ на http://www.hobbyshop.ru года три-четыре назад. Выслал 450 руб за 1/48 F4U-1 Corsair cockpit set (детали, к набору Tamiya) (AIRES (Чехия), Раздел АКСЕССУАРЫ) Код: [air48064] (столько он тогда стоил с пересылкой). Реакции - ноль. Дозванивался по телефону. Мне сказали, мол, нет в наличии и не предвидится (а чё предлагаете тогда?). Давайте чё нить другое, грю… Короче ни чего я не добился. Денежку мне простили. 
А чево! Разбираться за 4 тыс. км из за 450 руб. я же не поеду, так чего заморачиваться! Знаю точно: есть и другие пострадавшие. 
По Москве, вроде говорят, он заказы выполняет. 
Тех кто подальше живёт предупреждаю: не связывайтесь с ним – ОБМАНЕТ.
Правда был и положительный опыт: НЕ ОБМАНАВАЮТ ТУТ сам проверял:
1. Абоимов Андрей Евгеньевич e-mail: alex-andr@newmail.ru, equip-page@mail.ru Но здесь я почти всё меня интересующее выкупил.
2. Покровский Сергей http://travlenka.com admin@travlenka.com     <eps@inbox.ru> Здесь не всё есть, чего хотелось бы.

А ТЕПЕРЬ ВНИМАНИЕ ВОПРОС: : у кого (кто не в Москве) есть положительный опыт приобретения посредством пересылки? Хочется AIRES, CMK, да  ту же НЕОМЕГу
 Поделитесь опытом пожалуйста. 
А?

----------


## An-Z

Напишите в личку свой е-мейл, "эдуард", "куикбуст", "аирес" есть возможность заказать практически весь.. с НеОмегой вообще проблем никаких нет, всё что выпускается, можно заказать..

----------


## Петр Берестовой

http://www.eaglemodels.co.uk/
http://www.hannants.co.uk/
Первый чуть дешевле Ханнантса но меньше ассортимент.
Ханнантс-очень широкий ассортимент. Сейчас меняется структура сайта и заказы можно будет делать через недельку, как я понимаю.
Оба советую на личном опыте.

----------


## rotfront

> Дозванивался по телефону.


Ты ещё и дозвонился до них?.. :Eek: 

Я сам ничего у них не заказывал. Хотел правда одну вещь заказать, думал позвоню и спрошу кое-что перед заказом, так потом уже ради "спортивного" интереса месяц названивал...

----------


## akimkin

Мыло мое: akimkin.aiv@rambler.ru
Ага дозвонился. 1 раз. И всё. Больше ответа не было.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.eaglemodels.co.uk/
http://www.hannants.co.uk/

Это ж где такие сайты? На территории каких таких далёких стран? Зашел, а там всё не по нашему... Сложно у меня с англицким. Ну, положим, по слогам чего-то я прочитаю... А как туда деньгу слать? А на каком языке адрес им писать? 
Можно подробнее пояснить?
То есть уже спасибо, премного благодарен. Но если поясните, еще больше КУ буду

----------


## Nazar

Едем в общие вопросы.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Мыло мое: akimkin.aiv@rambler.ru
> Ага дозвонился. 1 раз. И всё. Больше ответа не было.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> http://www.eaglemodels.co.uk/
> http://www.hannants.co.uk/
> 
> Это ж где такие сайты? На территории каких таких далёких стран? Зашел, а там всё не по нашему... Сложно у меня с англицким. Ну, положим, по слогам чего-то я прочитаю... А как туда деньгу слать? А на каком языке адрес им писать? 
> Можно подробнее пояснить?
> То есть уже спасибо, премного благодарен. Но если поясните, еще больше КУ буду


Оба в Великобритании. Для покупок необходимо:
1. Зарегистрироваться на сайтах. Поля стандартные, ФИО, адрес, пароль и пр. После этого у вас появится свой аккаунт(кабинет типа) и корзина, в которую благополучно набираем что возжелали купить=)
2. Оплата через интернет карту. Зайдите в пару банков в вашем городе, поясните что вам необходима карта для покупок в интернет, вам расскажут, как ее открыть.
3. Сумму на карте надо держать как: сумма покупки+10%. После оформления заказа магазин блокирует деньги на карте, после подтверждения наличия списывает. 10% необходимы для запаса на разность курсов валют при конвертации.
Вкратце так=)

----------


## Pit

Читаю и радуюсь... Мне повезло. Получил ВЕСЬ свой заказ спустя всего полгода после отправки денег :Wink: 
Правда потом хоббишопом больше не пользовался.
Что же до отечественных магазинов - могу порекомендовать zeughaus.ru.

----------

